

Shifted to the valley? Advantages? - nirajr

Are you a start-up that shifted to the valley (or, the founders shifted to the valley to do a startup)? Although a lot has been said about why one should do a startup in the valley, how has your experience been?<p>A few points you can touch upon:<p>- Getting early adopters for your startup
- Getting angel investor interest in your startup
- Bumping into other programmers who are doing good stuff and having a good discussion with them
- Acceptance of valley 'natives' to 'outsiders'
- How quickly can one settle down and become productive (coding, meeting the 'right' people, selling)<p>Being a startup in India, and seriously considering moving to the valley, these inputs can be very valuable to us.
======
davidw
BTW, in the valley, or the rest of the US, you would say "moved" to the
valley.

~~~
nirajr
Thanks :)

